# 1242 stability?



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Like to hear anyone thats been in a 1242 or 1248 jons and how was the stability. Ive been on a tippy 1232 and a 1436 which i felt fine standing but rear lifted when i sat forward with 2 people and a 1448 several times. Found an all welded .080 gauge Alweld 1242 mod-v (25hp rated) and Weldbilt 1248 flat jon. Im sure the 1248 is just fine but more curious about the 1242 with 2 persons on pedestal seats on electric lakes and some use on bigger lakes. thanks


----------



## Raider16 (Oct 19, 2016)

10-4 good buddy


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I would go with the 1248, I had a 1242 v bottom, wasn't really happy with the stability with me, 152lbs, and my dad 195lbs.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Always wanted a 12 footer, but never have owned one. I do own two 14's that are great to fish out of. 

One is a beat up 14 ×48 that is deeper and heavier than most jon boats I've met. Very stable! 1970 something traveler. Sides are 18 inches.

The other one is a 14x44 1994 lowe. That is solid but dont hold a candle to the older one. Looks much better, but just not as stable. Sides are 14 inches.

I personally like the Jon's over the V's when they are under 16'.

Let us know what u go with!


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

here is the same alweld 1242V i looked at, just not the exact one


----------

